# heartfelt beads (mix and match)



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

i will begin using the beads in my large desktop humidor next week..I store my Padrons in there and like to keep them a bit moister than 65%..ill start with 70% beads and see where the humidity sits after about a week...Here is my question...

Has anyone tried mixing 65% beads with 70% beads in the same humidor to get the humidity around 67 to 68%...It logically makes sense but im unsure how it would work in real life....would the 65% beads suck all the moisture from the 70s or would the 70s overload the 65s, or would everything even out to my desired 67 to 68%....what do you guys think


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> i will begin using the beads in my large desktop humidor next week..I store my Padrons in there and like to keep them a bit moister than 65%..ill start with 70% beads and see where the humidity sits after about a week...Here is my question...
> 
> Has anyone tried mixing 65% beads with 70% beads in the same humidor to get the humidity around 67 to 68%...It logically makes sense but im unsure how it would work in real life....would the 65% beads suck all the moisture from the 70s or would the 70s overload the 65s, or would everything even out to my desired 67 to 68%....what do you guys think


DON'T do it!! That is like mixing the streams of the guns in Ghost Busters!!! hahaha :boxing:

J/K

I know some of our seasoned veterans will know the answer to this.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This statement was made in another thread by Viper139, who sells Heartfelt Beads:

_"The 70% beads will work to keep the rh up at 70% and the 65% beads will absorb the moisture the 70% beads give off. This will continue until the 70% beads are dry and the rh will drop to 65% and stay there until the 65% beads are dry and the rh will drop. Heartfelt Beads are chemically treated to maitain a given rh point and will work to maintain that point. Mixing them will not acheive 67.5%."_


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> This statement was made in another thread by Viper139, who sells Heartfelt Beads:
> 
> _"The 70% beads will work to keep the rh up at 70% and the 65% beads will absorb the moisture the 70% beads give off. This will continue until the 70% beads are dry and the rh will drop to 65% and stay there until the 65% beads are dry and the rh will drop. Heartfelt Beads are chemically treated to maitain a given rh point and will work to maintain that point. Mixing them will not acheive 67.5%."_


Damn, I've been wanting to try that myself, I guess now I know better.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

damn that was a good theory that got shot to shit real quick


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> This statement was made in another thread by Viper139, who sells Heartfelt Beads:
> 
> _"The 70% beads will work to keep the rh up at 70% and the 65% beads will absorb the moisture the 70% beads give off. This will continue until the 70% beads are dry and the rh will drop to 65% and stay there until the 65% beads are dry and the rh will drop. Heartfelt Beads are chemically treated to maitain a given rh point and will work to maintain that point. Mixing them will not acheive 67.5%."_


 Makes sense i have about a Pound of 70s and a half pound of 65 and my coolers stays pretty even at 66 or 67. By mistake i ordered 65 instead of 70 for my last half pound. So sould i start over and order eoungh beads of one Type?


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> i will begin using the beads in my large desktop humidor next week..I store my Padrons in there and like to keep them a bit moister than 65%..ill start with 70% beads and see where the humidity sits after about a week...Here is my question...
> 
> Has anyone tried mixing 65% beads with 70% beads in the same humidor to get the humidity around 67 to 68%...It logically makes sense but im unsure how it would work in real life....would the 65% beads suck all the moisture from the 70s or would the 70s overload the 65s, or would everything even out to my desired 67 to 68%....what do you guys think


Looks like your options are:

1. Keep all your cigars at 65 and smoke your Padrons at this RH, which most prefer actually.
2. Keep all your cigars at 70 and dry-box everything but your Padrons before you smoke.
3. Get a small 20-50 ct. humi to keep your Padrons in at your desired RH.

It if were me I'd go with option 3 so your completely happy.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Makes sense i have about a Pound of 70s and a half pound of 65 and my coolers stays pretty even at 66 or 67. By mistake i ordered 65 instead of 70 for my last half pound. So sould i start over and order eoungh beads of one Type?


If you do decide to get rid of some of the beads, you can kick some over my way for me to love and take care of for you :high5:

66 or 67 sounds like a perfect RH to me though.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm looking to make the switch to beads and was wondering how many ounces I would need for my humidor 10-3/8” x 8-3/4” x 4-1/4”.

Thanks


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> I'm looking to make the switch to beads and was wondering how many ounces I would need for my humidor 10-3/8" x 8-3/4" x 4-1/4".
> 
> Thanks


Dimensions sound like a 20 count humidor. You would be good with 1 ounce, maybe 2 for good measure.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Great question, aviator! I was wondering that too, but now I know thanks to you asking hehe +1!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, what a great thread! This answers a lot of ????'s. Now I just need to order some beads!


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

I used kitty liter and its been holding my humidor right at 67% for the last 6 months. Of course, thats if you believe my digist....:smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, there are two ways to skin this cat. Assuming you have a multi-level humi, or cooler you can, a) Use 65% beads in the bottom only. b) Use 70% beads in the top only. Since humidity rises, either will render higher humidity up top than on the bottom. I'd be willing to bet ~2%

I myself use a push/pull system in one, 3 tier humi. I run 70% gel crystals on the bottom and 65% beads on the other two levels. The beads in the lid never get charged, just absorb. It works perfectly. Then again, Im looking for 65% everywhere. 65% beads on the bottom will not give you 65% cigars on the bottom.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Actually, there are two ways to skin this cat. Assuming you have a multi-level humi, or cooler you can, a) Use 65% beads in the bottom only. b) Use 70% beads in the top only. Since humidity rises, either will render higher humidity up top than on the bottom. I'd be willing to bet ~2%
> 
> I myself use a push/pull system in one, 3 tier humi. I run 70% gel crystals on the bottom and 65% beads on the other two levels. The beads in the lid never get charged, just absorb. It works perfectly. Then again, Im looking for 65% everywhere. 65% beads on the bottom will not give you 65% cigars on the bottom.


What does that give you then?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I subscribe to the KISS system and just use 70% and as much as I am in and out of my humidors it keeps solid at around 68%. Everybody pretty much knows after some time how they like their cigars and depending on how big your set up is I can see using two different RH beads. I keep 4 humidors at 200 cigars max on each one and also I have overflow RubberMaids where I keep beads as well. I like my cigars on the higher side around 70% as I feel that the flavor is better than a cigar at 65 and below and that is based on my experience and tastes. Yes, at times the cigar might have an issue with the burn but I can tolerate that as long as it gives me the flavor I am looking for. Dryer cigars just don't give me the flavor I look for. ( my 2 cents )


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good input, Gary. To each his own, I've been experimenting with different rH's myself, I find some smoke better at higher, some at lower, if only I could sort out which do better at what RH... lol


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

I smoke mostly Nic puros, and like them close to 70% humidity. You should allow 2% for humidor absorbtion unless you are using a really well seasoned, and older humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

eyesack said:


> What does that give you then?


Pretty much the perfect smoke, every time.

Unlike some others, I am weary of the burn issues, going out, cracking wrappers... incumbant in 70% storage/smoking. Perhaps I suffer from short-term memory loss, but I have a very hard time deciding what cigar I want to smoke on a night. So, dry-boxing is of limited usefulness to me.

I keep my ISOM cigars at 65%. That's a rule. I arrange the rest according to origin; dominicans like to be 70%. Nic's prefer sightly drier RH; closer to cc's. Hondurans and Nics, Brazilians, etc, all seem to like something between 65-70%.

Typical construction values always play a role in prefered RH, also! Just because a CAO Brazilia tastes best at 71%rh, doesn't mean you can tolerate all the other issues associated with it.

Flavor is KING, but if you can't get at it...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Pretty much the perfect smoke, every time.
> 
> Unlike some others, I am weary of the burn issues, going out, cracking wrappers... incumbant in 70% storage/smoking. Perhaps I suffer from short-term memory loss, but I have a very hard time deciding what cigar I want to smoke on a night. So, dry-boxing is of limited usefulness to me.
> 
> ...


+over9000 lol it's been eating me up lately about different types of cigars and at what rH to keep them at. I do notice some of mine smoke better higher, and some lower. I will also agree with you on a: the indecisiveness of what to smoke lol and b: experiencing the trade-offs of smoking higher-rH sticks. Thank you again for some great info!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah great information on this thread. I tend to keep mine in the 65% range and have noticed good results also.


----------

